# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photo - Tulips 5

## fpicseo

*[replacer_img]*​ ​ *Stock Photo - Tulips 5 SHQ JPEG | up to ~ 6200 x 5900 | 300 dpi | 53 Mb RAR*​
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/78063763/34bc8c5/Tulips.rar.html
```



```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CVTCyJN/Tulips.rar
```



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27074293/Tulips.rar
```



```
http://uploading.com/files/7mcecd62/Tulips.rar/
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=27530

----------

